# Im really not trying to promote my site



## bskerley (Apr 15, 2011)

But it is where my faux stuff is and some countertops that we do with paint and epoxy. 
Its 480painting.com. All our Venetian, modello, leafing etc. is under http://saguarointeriorfinishes.com/

Sorry for the lame plug but really would like some feedback.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I have seen your site before and have seen your name at other sites. Your work looks great and I hope you keep contributing.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

You have some beautiful projects there. I'd redo the galleries to make them more prominent, maybe use a carousel gallery.


----------



## bskerley (Apr 15, 2011)

RCP said:


> You have some beautiful projects there. I'd redo the galleries to make them more prominent, maybe use a carousel gallery.


Thanks for the input, got any examples. I do my site myself so I can change whatever, whenever.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Here is a nice site that has tons of free java, css stuff. 

http://www.htmldrive.net/search?q=carousel+&yt1.x=2&yt1.y=3

Pat


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Pat shared a good link, I'd start there. I use Wordpress, here is a post showing 2 options, if you click on one of the pictures in the column, you can see how it would show as a slideshow/carousel.


----------



## LIPainters (Oct 5, 2013)

*Slide Show Maker*

I used this slide show program:
http://www.anvsoft.com/flash-slideshow-maker-pro.html

There are other ways to make your own but for $30 this made it real easy!


Long Island Painters


----------

